# What is IA, GT, VTT



## Derek12 (Dec 30, 2011)

I built my new computer and installed Windows 7 but AIDA64 but those things confuse me and googling gives me different opinions does anyone know what those mean exactly? and if they are normal values as the CPU core voltage seems low and I don't see it increase...






Thanks


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 30, 2011)

IA is the CPU cores,GT is the graphics core and vtt is the voltage that feeds the memory controller


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 30, 2011)

Many thanks, this is my very first Intel CPU and I wasn't aware of the new features


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 30, 2011)

VTT = NB, but not memory controller. It provides power for PCIe and such.

The System Agent has the memory controller.

You can see by this diagram of teh SB-E core that they are seperate.


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 30, 2011)

Another question, how is posible CPU package, cores temps and IGP are higher than the CPU itself I assume "CPU" is the silicon die and "CPU package" is the exterior CPU board (outside the die) or is it the other way around??

Edit: thanks cadaveca,  you posted at the same time


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 30, 2011)

The iGPU/IA and System agent domains actually use different voltage supplies, as well as different types of transistors that behave differently under voltage. 

Anyway, because there are different voltage supplies, each only gets the power it needs to do the task at hand. The temperatures of each should be different.

And yeah, you got those two temps right. Package would be the IHS, an estimate based probably on socket temps. I mis-understood your question at first. 


A picture to illustrate:


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 30, 2011)

Many thanks, that clarified one of my doubts of why are there more than one voltage for the CPU unlike my previous AMD one  

As a side note (and last question lol) how there is no monitoring for +5V, +3.3 or +5VSB unlike my old board? (this is not a great deal as I use my DMM for measuring them).  are the new board using sandy bridge chipset using only the +12V?

Thanks again


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 30, 2011)

The board and such will use all the same voltages, but seemingly the SuperIO of your board is not reporting everything. I wouldn't worry about it too much. The CPU itself wil lderive the majority of the power it comsumes via the 12 V rail, as does nearly every current CPU.


And yeah, as far as I understand, even the silicon itself is different between the cores and the system agent, with the system agent using silicon with a much lower voltage requirement(which shouldn't be pushed over 1.2v, BTW). Some boards replace the System Agent name with VTT, to make things a bit less confusing for user that used older Intel platforms.


You know, come to think of it, AthlonX2 was right...SB-E seperates VTT and the System Agent, but regular SB, both are together.


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 1, 2012)

I took the DMM to measure voltages and noticed 12V rail is 12.50 when idle and it lowers to 12.20-12.30 on load, is that voltage safe? (I believe  the PSU is too underloaded)

Many thanks and happy new year


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, it's fine. 

Merry Wishes to you as well.


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 5, 2012)

I replaced the board as the USB ports were bad and using an Asus P8H61M LX now and it measures the rest of voltages OK


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hummm.. I am using Hwmonitor and I can see a temperature called "CPUTIN" and is greatly oscillating between 75ºC and 93ºC but the CPU itself is at 29 what's this?

Many thanks 

edit: I see people having the same issue and say it's the BIOS but mine is updated


----------

